# Recommendations for a toy breeder in Scotland?



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Laura, welcome 😊. Members Fjm and Vee are both in the UK - England - I believe. Hopefully they'll see your post and be able to offer suggestions.
Looking forward to seeing your new pup in the not too distant future.


----------



## Lunaakita (May 19, 2020)

Thank you. I have been considering a poodle for a few years but I am finally ready to start the search!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

A new member in the UK recently found some breeders on the site I'll link below. Health testing of the breeding parents is an important factor and this site leans toward that type of conscientious breeder. I think one or both of the UK members mentioned confirmed that it's a good site to find a good breeder. 



Champdogs Guide to Buying a Puppy


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi Laura and welcome!
Your going the right way about it looking for a breeder first. I don’t have any recommendations for toy breeders as I have a mini.
Yes definitely try champ dogs.
There is a breeder section, you can get in touch with breeders, find out about them and their dogs. Champ dogs is for kennel club registered dogs and most are health tested. I think in these times this is the best approach as good breeders aren’t breeding at the moment so most ads are from bybs and they are grossly overpriced. 
Good luck!


----------



## Lunaakita (May 19, 2020)

Thank you got all the helpful replies. I have had a look on champion dogs and found a breeder. 

I will spend a few days looking into them but one thing that I wasn’t sure about is that there is only one health test verified on the web page?

also the dog shown in the picture, do you think it is still clearing or do some show poodles have brown on the ears? Not that is matters if it’s health, I’m just curious 🙂 and want to learn as much as I can.






PHILORA


See the website of PHILORA at Champdogs. Breeders of Toy Poodles.



www.champdogs.co.uk


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The Kennel Club Puppy Finder and list of assured breeders is another good starting place. The KC also explains the various health tests needed for the parents: Poodle (Toy)

If you identify a few breeders who meet your criteria and contact them to start a discussion they may well be able to recommend others.


----------



## Lunaakita (May 19, 2020)

fjm said:


> The Kennel Club Puppy Finder and list of assured breeders is another good starting place. The KC also explains the various health tests needed for the parents: Poodle (Toy)
> 
> If you identify a few breeders who meet your criteria and contact them to start a discussion they may well be able to recommend others.


Thank you, I had already tried the kc puppy finder and there was no breeders in Scotland and very few in England.

since asking in this forum I found the first breeder that I am going to research. I have asked questions on the comments of this discussion but should I have stated a new thread?


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

The kennel club only advise PRA and eye testing, with just those they would be “health tested”. You will find some breeders test further but always check.

There are additional tests that can be done. 
I would ask breeders if they have done these test some may have certificates for these even if they are not published on the site.

The dog in the link; It does look like he is young there so probably cleared more after. Silvers clear differently and some are lighter than others.

I can recommend a very good miniature breeder who breeds silvers


----------



## Lunaakita (May 19, 2020)

Vee said:


> The kennel club only advise PRA and eye testing, with just those they would be “health tested”. You will find some breeders test further but always check.
> 
> There are additional tests that can be done.
> I would ask breeders if they have done these test some may have certificates for these even if they are not published on the site.
> ...


Yes if you could recommend the mini breeder I would really appreciate it. Although I have not done as much research on health testing for mini’s but il start now just incase 😊


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Lunaakita said:


> Yes if you could recommend the mini breeder I would really appreciate it. Although I have not done as much research on health testing for mini’s but il start now just incase 😊








Frostindale Miniature Poodles


See the website of Frostindale Miniature Poodles at Champdogs. Breeders of Miniature Poodles.



www.champdogs.co.uk




My girl is from this breeder.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Lunaakita said:


> I have not done as much research on health testing for mini’s but il start now just incase 😊


I can't say positively that the OFA and VIP information and standards are international (I'll check on that later) but the testing standards that I'm familiar with are from those entities. Not all breeders pay the small fees to list their testing results on OFA so you'll need to verify results on the testing lab's site. The links to OFA and VIP are in the Geographical Breeders List sticky thread but I'll place them and a couple more here also.

Something to remember is that some breeders may not do "full" testing because the sire or dam are cleared by parentage. That conditional clearance is valid for one generation only due to the potential for mutations. As I'm compiling this list, researching the testing being done, many toy breeders in the US seem to only be doing PRA. The separate CAER testing is supposed to be annually.

Toy Minimum Testing Criteria
prcd Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA) DNA testing from an approved laboratory
Eye clearance by the Companion Animal Eye Registry (CAER)
Patellar Luxation OFA evaluation

Miniature Minimum Testing Criteria
prcd Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA) DNA testing from an approved laboratory
Eye clearance by the Companion Animal Eye Registry (CAER)
Hip Dysplasia evaluation from an approved agency
Patellar Luxation OFA evaluation

OFA Lookup - by name or registry number - Orthopedic Foundation for Animals








Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO


Our dog search tool allows you to search parents and relatives of your potential new puppy by dog name, breed, disease type and more. Look up a dog today!




www.ofa.org





Poodle Health Registry database


Poodle Health Registry



Versatility In Poodles





Home - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.


Versatility In Poodles, Inc.




vipoodle.org




Its primary purpose is to improve the health and promote the many talents of this remarkable breed.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

You would find it very hard to find minis and toys with patellas and hips tested in the UK. 
here some on the DNA tests.








Foresight Health® Toy Poodle


Our comprehensive Toy Poodle DNA testing package is ideal for breeders and owners who want the reassurance of genetic health testing.




www.petgeneticslab.co.uk












Foresight Health® Miniature Poodle


Our comprehensive Miniature Poodle DNA testing package is ideal for breeders and owners who want the reassurance of genetic health testing. our:




www.petgeneticslab.co.uk




Eye tests are also required








BVA - Hereditary Eye Disease Scheme for dogs


The Eye Scheme was established in 1966 as a means if identifying inherited and non-inherited eye conditions in dogs. It is a clinical eye examination carried out by expert veterinary surgeons. The Scheme is open to all dogs and breeds including crossbreeds and non-Kennel Club registered dogs.




www.bva.co.uk


----------



## Lunaakita (May 19, 2020)

I really want the best as far as health tests and I really don’t care if I have to travel further to get it, my only concern would be expecting a young puppy to cope with a long travel and so for the welfare of the puppy the closer the better.

I would like to have the option to show. I have experienced in obedience and some in agility but I would like to try ringcraft, more for fun and the experience. Although if the pup doesn’t not like it my main priority is a new family member not a show dog.

Thank you all for the links I’m workI got my way through them 🙂


----------

